# 5HTP



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi All,I have a very long standing sleep disorder and over the years have tried many things, short of the med route.Recently a friend told me about 5 HTP (which I had tried before) and the manner in which her naturopath told her to use it.So I thought I would give it another shot.It has worked wonders for her and I was optimistic.So now my D is acting up worse than ever and I know that this can be a side effect but could it also be just a blip in my IBS?If it is the 5HTP, is there a chance this side effect will diminish over time or am I doomed??Anyone with any PERSONAL experience?I really need this to work for me ......Give me some good news, please..Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be a blip, but more serotonin isn't always the answer for everything (why you would take that).I believe often in people with IBS-D there seems to be more of a too much serotonin than a not nearly enough thing.Have you tried Melatonin, I haven't heard as much issues with that. It is still natural. It is the direct "go to sleep" signal, rather than some indirect effect.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have used 5HTP & tryptophan...........the 5HTP on make serotonin for the emotions, but tryptophan works all over the body..........it also works smoother & longer.........i have used both.......it really helped the insomnia, but i had other issues with it.....it interfered with my estrogens & i felt dopey for most of the next day.........i hae many hormonal issues, so i had to stop taking it..........one thing u can do, is open the capsules & divide them in 1/2's or 1/4ths.........also, take P5P, niacin, a little chelated magnesium & maybe some vitamin C, like 25mg.........this made a huge difference in how much i had to take.........u need less w/ the vits with it.........i can't talk more, i have to leave right now.........if u want to know more, write to me...........i'll answer.........i don't always read this website, so writing is a good idea............chris..................


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont' have any experience with 5HTP but I have been taking Tryptophan as a sleep aide for about 4 months with great results. I had many problems with falling asleep and then staying asleep. I'd wake up multiple times a night and it would take for ever to fall back a sleep. Now I take 4 500mg pills before bed and I sleep through the night. I havent' noticed any side effects. My IBS-D is about the same. I actually feel must better finally getting a full nights sleep.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Kathleen.....I did try the Melatonin but as with the 5HTP, I probably did not take it properly.Can't remember what I did now, but if the bottle said take 1 every night then that is what I would have done.I do know it did not help after a bottle's worth.crstar..........I know you may not come back here but I will look in to the tryptophan.Not sure but don't think that I have tried this.I realize that it sounds weird that I would not know this BUT this has been a problem for me for about as many years as the IBS.So we are looking at decades!!!derassi............thank you for the personal experience story with tryptophan.The D is much worse today and I am not sure how long I can continue with this,I just hope that I haven't set myself off and running by taking 5HTP.Hopefully when and if I stop, the D will as well.Your sleep issues sound very much like mine and a full night's sleep is something that I can't remember having in a looooong time.And THAT is not a good thing when you have Fibromyalgia as well.Thanks all........anyone else got an idea or story to share?Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Melatonin is usually an at bedtime (or an hour or so before you want to go to sleep) sort of thing. Not sure about 5HTP. Some serotonin enhancing drugs you have to take in the morning as they can keep you up at night, other ones have enough drowsy effect (usually because they also turn off the histamine stay awake signal, which is why Benedryl is used as a sleeping pill under different names).I assume you do all the standard sleep hygiene things.No overhead lights after sunset.Turn off the TV and Computer 1 hour before you want to go to sleep.Take a warm bath or shower 1 hour before bedtime. (a drop in body temp is a go to sleep signal so you can artifically raise the temperature so it will drop, and that gives you something calming to do during the 1 hour you keep the house pretty dark with no TV)With the fibro it can be hard to get exercise during the day but some exercise during the day will help you get to sleep.Room is dark, cool, and quiet.Get up at the same time every day no matter what time you went to sleep. (at most one hour later on non-work days). Catching up on sleep by sleeping in only sets you up for a sleepless next night.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Kathleen,Yup, the sleep hygiene things I practice faithfully and as for the sleeping in.......I WISH




























What a treat that would be.Never nap, ever.Stumble along in a fog most of the time.Exercise is an issue as I can not walk at all.......makes me have to use the bathroom.Had to give up our nightly evening walks and walking group once a week.Do an exercise group once a week as there is a bathroom right there and I KNOW these women.Do Tai Chi once a week in the same place and a lot of the same ladies.I am fairly active but do choose what I do and more importantly where I do them.I seem to have a good night every so often but it is only one and not nearly enough for me to feel good.I am so disappointed that the 5 HTP may have to be discontinued.Thai


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

I have tried both L-Tryptophan and 5-HTP. Not for sleep issues but to see if they had any effect on my IBS. What i can say is that they definitly put me in a better mood and yes, taking one 5-HTP before bed would make me sleep better then ever and i felt awesome in the morning. Unfortunetly it did little for my IBS and quite possibly made my D worse so i stopped taking them. I have no sleep problems so they are not necessary for me. They also made me feel a bit drugged and dopey at times, especially the L-Tryptophan during the day. Not a good side effect if you ask me.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Borrelifan,Well so far the 5HTP has not helped with the sleep issues but then I have not ramped it up to where I apparently need to get to.So not feeling better in the AM and sure not sleeping better at night BUT as you the D does seem to be worse.But I am going to keep going for a few days at least to see if this changes.Thanks for your inputThai


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

If you've never tried valerian root, you might give that a shot too. It can be found on its own (even at Walmart), and some of the "natural" or "herbal" sleep preparations contain a combo of valerian, tryptophan and melatonin. Valerian has a good track record, so you might give it a shot.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Where did you find " Valerian has a good track record"? I took valerian for a awhile and I remember having a hard time waking up and felt drugged most of the day. It was hard to think because I felt too relaxed. I only took the recommeded doses as well. Of course this was about 2 yrs ago.something that has helped me to sleep is when I first get up I go for a walk and throughout the day I try to stay busy and at a few hours before I go to bed I try to relax. plus if your taking some drugs in the morning it can make you feel fatigued and then you wont want to be active. For example immodium and acetimnophen can make me feel fatigued.If your going through menopause then tht could be effecting your sleep.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Nine double-blind, placebo trials have been run on valerian. The sample size was only big enough to yield anecdotal evidence, rather than quantifiable, however the National Institute of Health still grades valerian as a "B", meaning "Good scientific evidence for this use".Here you can read about that:http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...t-valerian.htmlIn addition, more trials have been run using a combination of valerian and hops, and these trials have indicated that the combination may be even more effective than valerian on its own. Here you can read about some of these combo trials:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16335333http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1748668...ogdbfrom=pubmedhttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1770498...ogdbfrom=pubmedValerian works for some people and not for others, just like all the other meds for sleep (including prescriptions). The cause of your insomnia makes a difference as to whether it will work for you or not. Some people do feel drowsy the following morning, and it typically takes 2-4 weeks to see the maximum benefits from it.


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

My husband has really bad fibromyalgia and he takes valarian occasionally. It helps him.Also he will drink a nice hot tea like Jasmine or something soothing before bed time too


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Valerian never did much for me but as with 5HTP maybe I wasn't taking it properly.As an update to my sleep issues.....I really do think that this is doing something!So that is a big yeaaaahhhh!!!Still not enough sleep but more than before so improvement.Maybe in combo with something else??Could be like IBS.....a combo of treatments to get where you need to be.The IBS has levelled out at a solid IBS-M (mush) where before the 5 HTP there was some form happening.So now I have to decide if getting some sleep is worth the backslide in the IBS symptoms.What a juggling act .....Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of times it takes a combination of things to fix any problem. IBS and sleep issues are included in that.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Bleh! (But at least you are getting some sleep.)Mark


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Yup, you're right.Found that out when dealing with Fibro, pretty much on my own, before it became more diagnosed as it is today.I will figure this all out or drive myself cookoo in the attempt.....lol.Not so sure that I have too far to go in that regard.Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the big things with fibro is not overdoing it when you have a good day. You might do a little bit more than usual, but do like one more thing than usual rather than a whole bunch of stuff.Over time you can build things back up, but you have to be really careful of taking 3 steps forward and 4 steps back. Better to take 1/2 a step at a time.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

IBS-M - LOL You crack me up.Yeah, Kathleen is right. Of course, you know that about Fibro, but I know it's just so exciting to HAVE a good day, you want to take advantage. It's hard when you're trying to manage a number of different things - as you've found a treatment that helps one issue can aggravate another. Keep fighting the good fight, eventually you'll have to figure something out, even if it's just from plain dumb luck. lol


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Kathleen and M&M,Yes, I do know the pacing rule but it is a good thing to read or hear about it periodically to remind one to stick to it!!At my worst, I was on medical disability and basically bedridden for 2 years with the Fibro.Now I live a fairly full life, although there is so much more I wish I could do.And these days it is the IBS that is keeping me form doing it.I publish, print and distribute a newsletter for 230 homes, once a month, am on the executive of a Social Club that plans, prepares and works for various functions, including dinners, dances, luncheons, teas, mammoth yard sales ($5000.00 this year!), and so on, as well as run my home with help to only do the floors.I have come a long way and it took many years and YES there are still times when I am too stupid for words, taking on way too much and paying for it in the end.But I have learned and continue to learn what I am capable of and what I simply can not do.It can be hard to have to say no to something when all you want to do is say YES but if I don't look after me, then no one else will, and I wouldn't expect them to. Finding that balance is still a work in progress for me............Thai


----------

